# Plumes Bass  Mod



## Devoureddeth (Oct 18, 2019)

Pretty simple replace the 100nF capacitor with something bigger to change the corner frequency. I put two others on a switch stock 100 nf, 220 nf for beefy guitar and 1 uf for crushing bass. Typical tubescreamer mod but really makes it a whole new beast. This was about the easiest location for a capacitor switch.


----------

